# What are the risks of a bee sting?



## xenuwantsyou (Apr 29, 2007)

Dear old Ofelia got stung right in the kisser while trying to much on a bumblebee. What what will happen and what can be done to help eliminate any problems? All I can see that happened is that there's some clear liquid oozing out of her mouth.


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2007)

I feed bumblebees among others and have never had a mantis get stung. I think I have more of a chance of getting stung then the mantis does. I would just say observe your mantis for awhile. If she acts normal otherwise I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 29, 2007)

> Dear old Ofelia got stung right in the kisser while trying to much on a bumblebee. What what will happen and what can be done to help eliminate any problems? All I can see that happened is that there's some clear liquid oozing out of her mouth.


Poor mantis of yours... Well, it's probably mantis blood oozing out. I've seen the clear green kind from one kind of mantis. If bumblebees don't have any venom or anything poisonous, I think your mantis will be fine. I don't know how far the stinger went, but I hope it didn't stab too deeply.


----------



## randyardvark (Apr 30, 2007)

bumble bees do have venom, thats why it stings after a sting, but really mantidsare designed to eat bees and wasps dont worry you mantid just took one for the team


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 30, 2007)

> bumble bees do have venom, thats why **it stings after a sting*, but really mantidsare designed to eat bees and wasps dont worry you mantid just took one for the team


*dies after a sting. :wink:


----------



## rebirthflame (May 2, 2007)

it dies after stinging something because the barbs from the end of the sting get stuck in a mammel or any other animal with thick skin it has to mortally wound itself to get free, im pretty sure they can sting other insects without killing themselves.


----------



## randyardvark (May 2, 2007)

> > bumble bees do have venom, thats why **it stings after a sting*, but really mantidsare designed to eat bees and wasps dont worry you mantid just took one for the team
> 
> 
> *dies after a sting. :wink:


venom doesnt have to be potent :wink:

am i right in assuming venom is actively injected whereas poison is absorbed via ingesting or being absorbed into the skin?

*edit* just read it properly! i meant the stinging sensation rather than the bee restinging, bees have no need to sting eccept to protect the nest they dont hunt like wasps1


----------



## xenuwantsyou (May 6, 2007)

> it dies after stinging something because the barbs from the end of the sting get stuck in a mammel or any other animal with thick skin it has to mortally wound itself to get free, im pretty sure they can sting other insects without killing themselves.


Yeah, they can sting other arthropods without losing their stinger. And Ofelia is doing fine, just so you all know.


----------



## Hypoponera (May 9, 2007)

Not to get too far from talking about mantids, but bumblebee stings are not barbed. They can deliver repeated stings without "gutting" themselves. They may temporarily run out of venom, but will continue to deliver dry stings.


----------



## Evil_Berzerker (May 27, 2007)

no, bee stings have barbs on them and gut themselves when they pull away from the sting, wasps are the ones thta can sting repeatedly. (not meaning to sound hostile there lol)


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2007)

:? your question just delt with the mantis reaction of the sting, didn't it? :?


----------



## Evil_Berzerker (May 27, 2007)

nah the thing bout bees being abel to repeatedly sting, its up there sumwhere ^


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

I've never bothered to feed my mantids bees. I don't like bees at all, cockroaches are way cuter.


----------

